# New passport



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

When you renew your passport, do you have to inform the police station where you signed on the foreign citizens register?
Perhaps it can be done at renewal but my green card doesn't have an expiry date on it.
I have had the new numbers put on the Padron
I wonder if others bother to tell relevant authorities


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> When you renew your passport, do you have to inform the police station where you signed on the foreign citizens register?
> Perhaps it can be done at renewal but my green card doesn't have an expiry date on it.
> I have had the new numbers put on the Padron
> I wonder if others bother to tell relevant authorities


I'm probably wrong but I thought passport numbers were for life and just got transferred to the new one.


Possible OOOOOPPS!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

No all my passports have had a different number
Perhaps it is possible to request the same number each time you renew it.
Some people use their passport numbers on utility contracts, so should check and inform the relevant Companies if the number has changed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... especially non-resident accounts where the (old) passport number is needed to pass security or to use online facilities!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I'm probably wrong but I thought passport numbers were for life and just got transferred to the new one.
> 
> 
> Possible OOOOOPPS!


Yep OOps!
I've been using the wrong number on my Easy jet reservations since 2012. Good job it doesn't appear on the residency certificate.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

extranjero said:


> When you renew your passport, do you have to inform the police station where you signed on the foreign citizens register?
> Perhaps it can be done at renewal but my green card doesn't have an expiry date on it.
> I have had the new numbers put on the Padron
> I wonder if others bother to tell relevant authorities


There is no renewal ever for the EU citizens registration certificate. 
Why is it on your padron ? Nie only on mine. anytime I obtain one, & the same on the citizens cert. No passport number anywhere.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> There is no renewal ever for the EU citizens registration certificate.
> Why is it on your padron ? Nie only on mine. anytime I obtain one, & the same on the citizens cert. No passport number anywhere.


it's possible to register on the padrón with your passport, so if you did that originally, then that will be the number used for your ID - the NIE isn't a requirement



I have to go change our address for our padrón - we originally registered with our passports, which have been renewed since then - must remember to see what they have recorded for us!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes we registered with passports originally but they just use the NIE now. I just show driving licence when I require a padron & they run one off with whoever it's for at the bottom.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I'm probably wrong but I thought passport numbers were for life and just got transferred to the new one.
> 
> 
> Possible OOOOOPPS!


The British Passport number is not for life - just the duration of the 10 year passport.
My passport number always changes on renewal - which is something the 
authorities on the continent, cannot get there head round - as no doubt many British
Expat passport holders have experienced as well.

I haven't found any option on the British Passport renewal form, where you can 
ask the British Passport Agency to have your passport number to remain the
same - the only option you can tick is to have your old passport returned, together
with your new one.


----------

